# Acheter Minecraft sans CB



## teere321 (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour alors voilà mon problème (qui à surement déjà été poser mais aucune réponse), je désire acheter Minecraft avec un autre moyen de paiement qu'une carte bleu ( mes parents en veulent pas) ? si oui comment ? et je voulais aussi savoir si on pouvait mettre de l'argent sur un compte paypal (comme sa je peux acheter minecraft) avec une carte prépayé comme par exemple : ticket surf, etc. 

Voilà merci et j'espère que l'un d'entre vous pourras m'aider


----------



## Fmparis (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

... c'était pas trop compliqué de regarder sur leur site même pour avoir ta réponse 

Mais comme je suis de bonne humeur  j'ai quand même jeté un coup dil pour toi sur le site de Minecraft et ils précisent bien dans leur FAQ que tu peut acheter avec CB ou avec Paypal !!!

Donc il te suffit de mettre de sous sur ton compte Paypal et régler ton achat !

Bonne journée


----------



## teere321 (6 Juin 2011)

oui sa j'avais compris que je pouvais payer avec PayPal, mais ce que je voulais savoir, c'est comment mettre de l'argent sur mon compte Paypal sans CB ?


----------



## Fmparis (6 Juin 2011)

teere321 a dit:


> oui sa j'avais compris que je pouvais payer avec PayPal, mais ce que je voulais savoir, c'est comment mettre de l'argent sur mon compte Paypal sans CB ?



ahhhh ! Bon ça aussi il suffit que tu passes par la FAQ de Paypal pour avoir l'info directement à la source !!! Tu vas sur ton compte et tu regardes la FAQ qui explique comment mettre des $$ sur ton compte. Je crois que l'on peut faire avec de "mandat (transfère) bancaire" ou chose du genre je ne me rappelle plus comment ça s'appelle.

Mais de toute façon ce genre d'info il vaut mieux et c'est plus rapide de regarder directement sur leur site Tu te connectes à ton compte Paypal et tu cliques "ajouter de fonds à mon compte". Après (je ne me rappelle pas trop car ça fait longtemps que je n'utilise plus Paypal) ... mais je crois que tu peux choisir entre CB ou transfère.

Bonne journée


----------



## teere321 (6 Juin 2011)

ok merci


----------

